# PAYG SIM in Berlin?



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Is it possible to buy a pay as you go SIM at the airport? (Schönefeld)

I need a month of smartphone so data and a bit of voice.

thanks


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Probably. You can definitely find them somewhere in the city. Most supermarkets (i.e. Aldi, Rewe) have their own prepaid sim cards and they are usually pretty cheap.


----------



## germanpassionate (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, thats what I found out also. Those Retailer SIMS are much cheaper then buying then from the general providers.

Cheers from L.A. (but soon Germany)
Peter


----------

